# Does CBT therapy help?



## Edward Elric (Oct 27, 2013)

For those of you who have/are attending CBT therapy, do you notice improvements in yourself and your DP/DR?


----------



## Edward Elric (Oct 27, 2013)

Susto said:


> Yes it helps
> 
> step 1) go at depersonalizationrecovery.com, there you will find the free videos/articles about the 'DP triangle' *Trauma* *- anxiety - obssessions*
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! This is a very helpful response.


----------



## Edward Elric (Oct 27, 2013)

Selig said:


> CBT can be very helpful, I've recently learned that it is recommended to be done under the supervision of a professional. They conducted a study where people's mood actually worsened from DIY CBT.


Yeah I tried to conduct CBT on myself but I ends up getting nowhere. I searched online and found a couple therapists who do CBT in my area so I guess I'll go ahead and contact them. Thank you for your answer!


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Susto said:


> Yes it helps
> 
> step 1) go at depersonalizationrecovery.com, there you will find the free videos/articles about the 'DP triangle' *Trauma* *- anxiety - obssessions*
> 
> ...


Do the obsessions have to be about the trauma's? I will give you a brief example of my issues. Trauma: Finding my mother dead after years of witnessing horrific events with her. Obsessions: deep philosophical/spiritual/health obsessions, over thinking and deep thinking causing mental torture. Anxiety: I think too damn deep, obsess over the above mentioned causing fierce anxiety galore. This leads to severe DP/DR (not to forget the obsessions over schizophrenia and the alike) then, the cycle repeats. My whole grip on reality feels like its fading slowly but surely. I try and fake it though and act like I am all good which gives me a few days of relative stability. The funny thing is, I still continue to go to college, work, pay bills, run errands etc... even though inside I am all jacked up. My teachers and friends notice I am very wore out all the time and very anxious as if something is wrong but its just me wearing myself out with severe anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Doberg said:


> Do the obsessions have to be about the trauma's? I will give you a brief example of my issues. Trauma: Finding my mother dead after years of witnessing horrific events with her. Obsessions: deep philosophical/spiritual/health obsessions, over thinking and deep thinking causing mental torture. Anxiety: I think too damn deep, obsess over the above mentioned causing fierce anxiety galore. This leads to severe DP/DR (not to forget the obsessions over schizophrenia and the alike) then, the cycle repeats. My whole grip on reality feels like its fading slowly but surely. I try and fake it though and act like I am all good which gives me a few days of relative stability. The funny thing is, I still continue to go to college, work, pay bills, run errands etc... even though inside I am all jacked up. My teachers and friends notice I am very wore out all the time and very anxious as if something is wrong but its just me wearing myself out with severe anxiety.


When we have fear it always finds a way to make it's presence known. When we have fear, but do not know or refuse to accept the cause it comes to the surface as things like anxiety, panic attacks and hypochondria. When my bullying was at it's worse in school I had sever hypochondria because I refused to acknowledge the fear and pain it caused me, so I transferred those feelings into thinking I was going to die of liver failure or something. The same thing happens with DP/DR; the feeling of detachment and being in a dream causes the fear to manifest in existential thinking.

I had existential fears, but when I began to acknowledge what I was really afraid of and stopped fearing DP/DR, they stopped along with most of my anxiety.


----------



## MagicEye (Aug 2, 2013)

I tried CBT and it didn't do anything for me. This was under the care of my therapist.

The reason it wouldn't help me is that I feel like I need the opposite of CBT. I already have too much control over my thoughts, feelings and emotions which has led me to this state of disassociation. I need the OPPOSITE of CBT, to be able to feel again and not control my thought just to make me feel better (ends up manifesting physically).

I think if you have anxiety and worries and obsessions then it will be great if you are working with a therapist that specializes in it. For me, the only thing that has helped is hypnotherapy. I highly recommend it.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

really, how much help have you had from CBT, give examples, these statements above are all relative...


----------



## MagicEye (Aug 2, 2013)

Selig, the control has made me disassociate with feelings. That's what has led up to these issues for me. I've always proverbially 'talked myself off the ledge' and it's manifested into this. I don't know the proper way to explain it.

I need no more of this trying to control my thoughts because that's what kept me from feeling emotions. 20 years of doing that can get to you!


----------

